# Node type config



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

Dear all,

I have several Windows XP PC. Recently, someone tell that always cannot connect mail server while others can. So I check ipconfig for that PC and find some difference with other fine config.

The major difference is the node type: Unknown and Hybrid. 

Can I config the node type from unknown to hybrid?? And how to set?

Thanks!!

REF:
_Windows IP Configuration

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's not your issue. Here's what I see on this machine, no connection issues here.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

How about telling us exactly the symptoms, as well as the network configuration. If the node type is wrong, it won't connect to anything on the network.


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*Main problem*

The main problem is for _*one PC only cannot connect to mail server while others could*_. I have release/renew the IP by ipconfig and then it works fine. I wondering what is actually happen behind??  

Another tricky
By checking more detail for that PC, I found that there are *two same netbio name called PC080*for 2 PCs. 
I am doubtful why? In what situation it can have same netbio name? Any issue about Workgroup? I check that there are 1 network switch in between.

Thank you for help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you tell us something about the total network? Where is the mail server, local or an Internet server? If you have two machines with the same name, that's going to cause problems, that's for sure.


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*Network*

The mail server is hosted by outside vendor.

The internal network is behind the firewall.

There are few network switches to extend some PC connection. 

The same name netbios: one PC connect to Surecom 5 port switch while other one connect to Intranet through patch.

Thanks!!


----------

